# Hilfe - zuviel Schilf im Teich



## guda (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin brandneu hier und brauche bitte als erstes Hilfe für Freunde. Sie haben auf ihrem Grundstück einen Schwimmteich von ca 3/4 ha. Bisher gab es keine Probleme mit der Pflege, die Seerosen wurden hin und wieder verkleinert, das __ Schilf im Herbst dezimiert. das war so ungefähr alles, was getan werden musste. Im vergangenen Herbst konnte das Schilf wegen Krankheit nicht wie üblich herausgeholt bzw. geschnitten werden, und jetzt im Frühjahr waren sie verreist. Nach ihrer Rückkehr war die Vegetation bereits in vollem Gang und das Schilf hatte sich bereits stark, zu stark! ausgebreitet. 
Was ist zu tun? Wenn der Teich auch sehr groß ist, das Teufelszeug soll ja nicht überhand nehmen. Hat jemand eine praktikable Idee von Euch? Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe - zuviel  Schilf im Teich*

Hallo Guda.

Herzlich Willkommen unter den aktiven Usern des Forums. 

Unser Pflanzen-Spezi Werner gab mir mal einen Tip, wie man Schilf ((Phragmites australis) am einfachsten loswerden kann:
In der Vegetationszeit (also jetzt) mit einer Sense (Vorsicht bei Folienteichen!) unterhalb des Wasserspiegels einkürzen. 

Die Rhizome laufen dann voller Wasser und verfaulen. Raus muss die Biomasse aber trotzdem - das hilft alles nichts, denn wenn das Schilf nicht mehr wuchern kann (Nährstoffe verbraucht), übernehmen das die Algen um so schneller und stärker.


----------



## guda (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe - zuviel  Schilf im Teich*

Danke, Annett! Für die Begrüßung und den Rat! Wir haben schon mal davon gehört, deshalb bin ich sehr froh, von Dir die Bestätigung zu bekommen. Ich bin allerdings sehr froh, dass ich diese Arbeit nicht selbst bzw. allein verrichten muss, der Teich ist bereits etwas "unhandlich". Und ein Folienteich ist es natürlich nicht mehr, was aber vermutlich bedeutet, dass die Rhizome sich ordentlich im Boden verkrallt haben - also packen wir's an


----------

